# Must have books for the urq owner (or would be owner/enthusiast)



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Audi quattro by Laurence Meredith
Provides a history of Audi racing,
Offers some decent pictures of a partially built car unergoing restoration, as well as others, and comapres the urq to other models.
It not only covers the urq, but other Audi's with the quattro drivetrain








The Audi quattro book by Dave Pollard
Offers some great, but basic tips on what to look out for when shopping for a urq, as some basic maintnenance tips, and modifications.
Some good info on the rally history of the urq, and some great photos of the changes made during the production of the urq.








Audi gold portfolio brooklands books
This book is great!
It offers reprints from various auto magizines (mostly British) of road tests of the urq back in the day.
Even feathures a road test of a urq rally car.
It covers all of the urq's from 1980-1991 even some of the U.S. models as well. (a road test of the sport quattro is included)









Audi quattro by Alan Henry
An incredible resource of rally pictures, and information.
Even includes some photos of the urq's being built on the line









Audi quattro..the development of.....
The best resource of rally info on these cars up until 1984










_Modified by Sepp at 1:08 PM 4-21-2005_


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

I have all 5 and then some so can I keep my stereo?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (URQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *URQ* »_I have all 5 and then some so can I keep my stereo?

Sure thing.
My wife dosen't really like to ride in the urq much compared to the s4, becuase the stock stereo is beat.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*









Heres my collection of pertinent books. Curiously my Gold Portfolio isn't in there. The Lewandowski book is excellent and should be on the must have list.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Fusilier)*

Great collection Fus,
But considering your involvment with the urq, I'm not suprised. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

How is the Henry book compared to Walton's
regarding specific rallycar information?
As Walton's book only specifies the Gr4, A1 & 2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Whoa, that is a nice collection. I thought I had a lot of quattro books.


----------

